# Repainting a gas insert



## love2dance (May 29, 2010)

What happens if you use regular spray paint on the exterior of a gas fireplace insert?  Can you paint over it with a heat resistant paint or do you have to remove the regular paint first?  If so, how do you remove it??


----------



## begreen (May 30, 2010)

This is a placeholder for loves2dance.


----------



## begreen (May 30, 2010)

The regular paint may bubble, blister and smoke at the hottest areas of the insert. It will need to be removed before repainting with proper high-temp paint. Removal will depend on the paint. What type of "regular" paint was used?


----------



## love2dance (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for moving this.  My daughter posted it for me and she wasn't sure how to make the post.  My daughter was being helpful and repainted the black metal portion of our fireplace insert with regular spray paint while I was at work.  Can it be removed with acetone?


----------



## begreen (May 31, 2010)

It depends on the paint. Acetone is the solvent for StoveBrite paint I believe, but lacquer thinner may work better for regular spray paint.


----------

